# HK VP9L



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I went to my local gun store looking to buy some ammo and the shelves were bare. They only had a limited supply of firearms. While looking at the nearly empty cases to my surprise they had a VP 9 Long slide. I've been looking for one of these for a long time. This was the first time I'd ever seen one except for in articles. At one time I had considered buying the complete upper for my other VP 9 but even those parts were not available. This one came with an all black receiver so I just swapped out the upper with my other VP9 and I polished the barrel. It came with two 20 round magazines.

A lot of the stores in my area will only sell ammo along with the sale of a gun. Some limit only two boxes per customer. I was able to buy two boxes of .40 180 grain Gold Dots at another store. I wonder if things will ever get back to normal?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I went to my local gun store looking to buy some ammo and the shelves were bare. They only had a limited supply of firearms. While looking at the nearly empty cases to my surprise they had a VP 9 Long slide. I've been looking for one of these for a long time. This was the first time I'd ever seen one except for in articles. At one time I had considered buying the complete upper for my other VP 9 but even those parts were not available. This one came with an all black receiver so I just swapped out the upper with my other VP9 and I polished the barrel. It came with two 20 round magazines.
> 
> A lot of the stores in my area will only sell ammo along with the sale of a gun. Some limit only two boxes per customer. I was able to buy two boxes of .40 180 grain Gold Dots at another store. I wonder if things will ever get back to normal?
> 
> ...


Doggone! Looks like it means business. Yeah, the ammo story is the same here...holding onto their ammo until they sell a gun, but I can understand I guess. Can't sell a gun without some bullets. 

I like the grey/black contrast.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Great looking pistol. 
I’ve been pondering the purchase of a VP9 SK.


----------

